# Tawn or Clark



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Assuming Pau is starting again, which player would you like to be our primary backup front court player going forward?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I'd start Clark and play Pau 30 MPG off the bench. Jamison can backup the 3/4 and play about 20 MPG.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Earl "The Whirl" Clark.

Earl Basketball.

Although I must say Antawn finally found the 3 that's been missing all season long, thereby making D'Antoni's decision a bit tougher. But still got to go with the energy guy.

Besides, they both suck on defense but The Whirl at least tries. And he can learn to play defense...he's got time on his side.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Developing Earl as a rotation/possible starter down the road seems like a nice scenario. I do like Jamison too though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Eazy Earl for defensive purposes. We don't have a problem scoring.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

leaning towards Earl due to energy and defense but would remain open to situational thinking


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

at least Clark gives you some of what you lost with Hill out


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Play Jamison as the backup PF and Earl as the backup SF.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think pau should come off the bench when he gets healthy. He should play center when Dwight is out and be the focus of the 2nd unit. He can play some PF with Dwight at C for the rest of his minutes. Hopefully with fewer minutes he can play harder on those sore knees of his.

I think Clark should stay in the rotation. He just brings an athletecism on defense that we have not had all year. I do like Jamison though. I think he will be able to get minutes still but mostly as a backup 3.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Basel said:


> Play Jamison as the backup PF and Earl as the backup SF.


Or the opposite. Jamison is better on the outside and clark likes to catch the ball closer to the basket.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Earl Clark era.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> at least Clark gives you some of what you lost with Hill out


Not sure what you mean. Hill was active in the paint and relentless around the rim. Clark floats around the perimeter and loses balance in the paint if someone exhales around him. 

I'm leaning towards Clark for his defensive versatility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Having an athletic SF/PF (Clark) who can play defense and rebound changes the complexity of this team. It's why I'm such a proponent of moving Pau for Smith or Gay. Easier said than done of course.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Earl Clark is your guy. I was thinking you guys would find a hidden gem with the D'Antoni system. Initially, thought it would be Jodie Meeks, but Earl Clark has been the guy you needed find. He's a perfect D'Atoni player.

Pau should be the 2nd-unit guy, maybe finish the fourth quarter so he doesn't cry.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not sure what you mean. Hill was active in the paint and relentless around the rim. Clark floats around the perimeter and loses balance in the paint if someone exhales around him.
> 
> I'm leaning towards Clark for his defensive versatility.
> 
> ...


I mean that like Hill, Clark is bouncy, brings energy and intensity on D and creates second chance opportunities around the basket


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Clark, no doubt about it.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

If I have to pick between those 2 guys I go with Earl Clark. He is a good fit with the offense and brings length, athleticism, and energy at both ends. Gasol could start, getting 20-24 minutes at PF with 10-14 at C. Meta, Clark, and Jamison can handle most of the rest of the forward minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So, wait. Those 2 3's Clark hit on us were indeed aberrational?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I hope it's something he can do going forward but yeah he's made like 7 treys in a 4 year career


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If I had a dime for every time a player made a large percentage of their career 3's against us in one game...

I'd buy the Lakers and make Smush Parker the mascot.


----------

